# Game 4: Kings vs. Spurs (4/30)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center>* vs  
(1-2)*.................*(2-1)

Arco Arena
April 30, 2006
7:00 PM PT
TV: TNT / News10
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Bibby | Wells | Artest | Thomas | Miller





































Parker | Ginobili | Bowen | Duncan | Mohammed


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

2-2

nobody can beat the kings in arco...come on now


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Read'em and weep *****es:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/kingstickets.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

I'm sooooo glad the Kings won game 3 cuz now this game actually means something. I shelled out a good amount of change for these, I want to see a good game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy crap, I just watched the end of this game on Sportscenter...WHAT AN ENDING!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Holy crap, I just watched the end of this game on Sportscenter...WHAT AN ENDING!


Sports Center knows the ending of a game before it plays??!!? Teh Conparsie!10ne!11-1211=1!121

Seriously though, this one is ganna be tough to call. So far I've been 3-0 for this series, but this one's a toughy. Sacramento could come out with all the momentum from the last game, or it could have awakened the spurs from their lackluster playing. I'm ganna go with the spurs just cause I'm a homer for them, but this game's definitely no guarantee.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:



> Holy crap, I just watched the end of this game on Sportscenter...WHAT AN ENDING!


It was better live. :wink:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TAllen42 said:


> It was better live. :wink:


Or worse...whichever...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Or worse...whichever...



hey, we had to cope with the Barry shot, and a freakin' diagram in the paper of how the whole play went down. Just be glad that didn't happen to you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KingByDefault said:


> hey, we had to cope with the Barry shot, and a freakin' diagram in the paper of how the whole play went down. Just be glad that didn't happen to you guys! :biggrin:


As I said in the last game thread, now we too know how it feels to throw a game away in the last seconds.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Good job Kings. Go and knock off the Spurs!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Holy ****, best game i've ever been to. Arco was the loudest i have ever heard it. I'll have some pics and vids up laterz...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This post will probably suck because I didn't take a lot of pics during the game, but whatevs:

*View from our seat:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2982.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*P.J. Carlesimo telling Doug Collins some secrets; Doug's hair looks awful:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2925.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Foreshadowing?*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2927.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Kings' Killers:* 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2928.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2929.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Gavin Maloof and Kings' announcer Grant Napear chat with Clyde Drexler:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2935.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Those guys were good:* 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2947.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*The Kings take the court for pregame warmups:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5VPQgd3L1No"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5VPQgd3L1No" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Ukraine Train!*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*I think I have a man crush on Fabrico Oberto...it don't make me a bad person:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2953.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Camera Man filming Ron Artest's butt...me filming him:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2965.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*More Warm-ups:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1d5Skh3Yx0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1d5Skh3Yx0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUl8d9YDaBc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUl8d9YDaBc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Tim Duncan vs. Beno Udrih, 1 on 1:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2966.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SyVCCKtc7GM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SyVCCKtc7GM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Duncan thinking about the upcoming game, probably:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2967.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Team captains (Duncan & Parker, Miller & Bibby) meet with the refs:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2973.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Introductions, Game 4 is underway!*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9lorAO04ec"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9lorAO04ec" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Some shots of the bench*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2983.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2990.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Bonzi shooting a free throw; Later in the game the crowd showed their appreciation for his efforts by chanting his name while he was shooting free throws. 

 "It's unbelievable sometimes when they chant your name, from where I came from and how hard people have been on me over the years," said Wells, who was booed in Portland and benched in Memphis during his career. "It just feels great to be part of something special." *
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2988.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*6:36 left in the game, I was still a bit uneasy...I was expecting the dominant Spurs to suddenly show up:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2992.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*The crowd was hot, definetly the loudest game I have ever been to. You could tell how rabid the crowd was by Brent Barry missing three(!) free throws in a row and Duncan clanking one:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kV1CtMOFfd0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kV1CtMOFfd0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2994.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Final Seconds of Game 4:* 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-w1vIcIADkA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-w1vIcIADkA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> 

*No worries, the Kings closed it out:* 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3000.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Post Game; Jalen Rose chats up Gavin Maloof and former King LaSalle "Tank" Thompson, and Ron Artest gives a radio interview:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Another great moment was late 4th quarter, the crowd chanting, "WE WANT CORLISS!" until Adelman finally put him in. Adelman wasn't going to put him in because he had been sitting all game and he thought it would be an insult to put a vet in with only a minute left. Adelman asked him if he wanted to play, Corliss said it was up to him, and Adelman said if he didn't put Corliss in the crowd would kill him. When he got up the crowd erupted, then he got in and made a bucket and the crowd went nuts. Definetly a magical moment, of the crowd recognizing the vet who's been playing for Sac since the mid-90's, and Adelman and Corliss obliging the crowd*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW, this shirt was too awsome to pass up:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/100_3008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a><a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/Kings/100_3009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ooh, that shirt does look gangsta


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I must have that shirt.

We repayed the heartbreaker they gave us, and now we repayed them the blowout they gave us (our's was still worse). 

Bonzi was dominate, but Artest holding Manu to 3 points (which I think he may have scored when Artest was out of the game...) and exercising great shot selection also deserves major credit. 

Bibby and Miller are back, they have to stay back, because we need all our other options to play out of their minds to compete when they don't.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

if they do end up beating the Spurs..i wonder if they can get past the Mavs??


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

no one's gonna take down the Mavs in the west.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

by Devin Blankenship | April 30, 2006 | Kings vs San Antonio, Game Four 

Postgame Quotes-vs. San Antonio Game Four


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> no one's gonna take down the Mavs in the west.


I'm going to have to agree with that, I picked them to beat SA going into the playoffs, and if we upset SA, well, Dallas had our number all season, pretty much. 

But whoever comes out of the West is going to get sacrificed to Detroit anyways.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i love artest. he always looks so focused. you can tell this whole teams wants it badly...maybe more than the spurs...

either way ALL the pressure is on SA. they gave it their best especially in game 4 and still couldnt put it together. they are confused and frustrated.

who on SA is gonna stop bonzi and artest? nobody...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

For some reason, when I upload those vids to youtube, they get choppy. So here are the videos uploaded on Myspace:

Clicky Here!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i love how bonzi is just absolutely destroying the spur's supposedly great defense. he's been our best player in this series, no doubt. question, how does a 6-5 wing man manage to outrebound all the bigs on the floor and pretty much score at will in the post?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Artestify! You rule dude!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i love artest. he always looks so focused. you can tell this whole teams wants it badly...maybe more than the spurs...
> 
> either way ALL the pressure is on SA. they gave it their best especially in game 4 and still couldnt put it together. they are confused and frustrated.
> 
> *who on SA is gonna stop bonzi and artest? nobody*...


Bruce Bowen can, but it won't make much of difference b/c he won't hold Bonzi off the boards and Artest's big contributions come at the other end.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think if the kings are actually gonna win it, it's going to 7 games.. but i somehow find it hard to believe that the defending world champions will lose to the kings, although they are getting mentally whooped.

kings are definitely better than most 8th seeded teams. the nuggets should be #8 imo.


----------

